
Tell HN: PSA, don't grant access to “Google Docs” - bevacqua
There&#x27;s a phishing scam going around that sends emails via people you know sharing a Google Doc with you. Don&#x27;t OAuth into it. It asks permissions for sending&#x2F;deleting&#x2F;managing your Gmail emails. Then it sends the same email to all of your contacts. If you did fall for it, go to account permissions[1] and revoke access to &quot;Google Docs&quot;.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;myaccount.google.com&#x2F;permissions
======
et-al
Thanks for this. There seems to be an existing discussion if people would like
to continue there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14258918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14258918)

